# Galveston surf



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Has anyone fished the sea wall yet? And how is the water and seaweed?


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

Crystal clear and calm. Bait fish are hanging around.


----------

